# Wheel cleaner/fallout remover



## Alex29 (Apr 10, 2016)

Evening all, 

I’ve seen mentioned on a few iron fallout removers that they’ll work well as a wheel cleaner too. So that got me thinking, do I need to buy iron fallout remover if I’ve already got wheel cleaner? Will it work the other way round? 

I bought a load of Car Plan Trade Valet wheel cleaner, which really stinks and does an awesome job cleaning wheels. I’ve diluted it 50/50 and it still seems very powerful. 

Would this work as an iron fallout remover safely? 

If not, what would you recommend? 

Thanks in advance!

Alex


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

Not heard of the product before but from the description on their website it's an acidic product and not ph-neutral. 
Should be fine on paint but use it with care, don't let it dry on paint, use on cool surface and rinse well.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

An acidic wheel cleaner is not a great idea to use on your paint.

If you want to remove iron contamination from paint then buy a dedicated fallout remover.


----------



## Alex29 (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks guys. Hadn't considered the acid content!

Think I will give some autoallure products a go. Great offers on at the moment!


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Alex29 said:


> Thanks guys. Hadn't considered the acid content!
> 
> Think I will give some autoallure products a go. Great offers on at the moment!


Auto Allure Iron It out is a great product :thumb: my go to fallout remover


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

You need a fallout remover and a wheel cleaner.

The fallout remover won't need using all the time. The alloy wheel cleaner you can use in every service wash. Just use the fallout remover as and when required.

Plenty of fallout removers. They all do pretty much the same job. Biggest difference is that some have a chemical in them which runs purple as they react with iron so you can see it. Others don't. The addition of the chemical doesn't make any difference to performance . They all stink to a greater or lesser extent, mainly of manky eggs  Many different names and brands....choose one and get busy.

The added bonus with a fallout remover is you can use it on the body too. Again ,not all the time but its great along side a tar remover and a clay bar for prepping a car for a detailing.


----------



## Alex29 (Apr 10, 2016)

Just placed an order with autoallure. 

I was very tempted to go with the 5 litres for £30.00 offer, but at this stage I'm probably better off in smaller quantities.

I got two lots (total 500ml) of tar remover, two lots of Iron it Out, and 250ml of show finish QD. I wanted something to clean spots when I don't have time to do the full car. No idea how long 250ml will last, but with prices/offers like they seem to offer I'll be buying larger quantities in no time.

Just a shame the free shipping offer didn't work. But 500ml of tar remover, 500ml of iron fallout remover and 250ml of quick detailer for £16.98 delivered doesn't seem terrible to me.

I have a clay bar I've not used yet, so I'll give the tar remover and iron fallout remover a go first, then clay bar, then polish and wax. That'll keep me busy one day this weekend!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Its a funny one the whole question of wheel cleaners/fallout removers...

Yes a wheel cleaner will remove fallout and a fallout remover will clean a wheel but neither is exceptional at the job other than what its intended to do.

With this in mind you really need both products to do a effective cleaning job :thumb:

So clean with the wheel cleaner then remove fallout with the fallout remover.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Manufacturers say that fallout removers will work as a wheel cleaner because a lot of the contamination normally found on wheels is brake dust, which has a high iron content, so the fallout remover does get rid of a lot of the usual wheel muck. Wheel cleaner on its own will help to wash some of the iron contamination off the surface if done regularly, but in general, the two products do two different jobs. 

The Car Plan wheel cleaner is acid based, great for a quick result on very dirty wheels but I wouldn’t want to use it at every wash, it certainly won’t do any coating or wax you have on the wheels any good and I definitely wouldn’t use it anywhere near my paint.


----------



## Alex29 (Apr 10, 2016)

On my current car the wheels are the bog standard steel wheels with knackered trims! I just clean the plastic trims with the wheel cleaner. If it knackers it I really don’t care because they’re rubbish anyway and the old dear who owned the car before me seemed to park it by smashing the kerb. 

Had the tracking done once I got it, it was ridiculous! If I can find the report printed I’ll post it as it was so far out. Once corrected my steering wheel was so far off centre. 

Ordered some fallout remover and will have a good crack at the weekend. If it arrives before then. 

But yeah the wheels aren’t too important, I’ll look after the paintwork by keeping the acid away from it and using decent proper equipment. Kinda surprised autoglym don’t have a dedicated product in standard user size. 5l is a little big for me at the moment!


----------



## bramturismo (Jan 9, 2018)

I used to use CarPro's IronX as a wheel cleaner, because my local detailing shop recommended it.

I've now implemented a different approach where I spray and agitate a wheel cleaner first, clean the wheels with a wheel soap, and when they are rinsed down, I'll spray them with IronX. 

This is where the product still went purple, even though the wheels seemed clean. Though they only went purple very slightly, it still remains an indication that you should use both a wheel cleaner and a fallout remover as a wheel cleaner does not remove all the iron fallout.


----------



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

Autosmart's Red7 is a purpose made ph neutral wheel cleaner AND fallout remover.


----------

